# Anyone using the Symphony iPad app?



## jsaras (Jul 30, 2011)

How does it compare to a full-fledged program like Sibelius? The possibility of using the iPad to compose on the go is intriguing. I'm just wondering just how practical it really is.


----------



## sbkp (Jul 30, 2011)

I got it and can't stand it. What do you want to know specifically? 

I find it very difficult to tap notes in accurately, unless I'm really zoomed in. So as a one or two staff thing, it can work, but not for more.

And the entry/edit modes work really differently from Sibelius. Love Sibelius's method, so hate Symphony's.


----------



## jsaras (Jul 30, 2011)

Are you using Symphony Pro? I have Symphony for my iPhone and it's completely unworkable. I was hoping that Pro on an iPad was a better experience. If I could do score sketches on it I would be happy.


----------



## sbkp (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, Symphony Pro. If I didn't think in Sibelius terms so completely, maybe it would be good. As it is, I'm bummed that Sibelius 7 didn't also show up on the iPad. I'd pay good money for that.


----------

